# What do I have to do



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Just shooting a bunch won't be as helpful as shooting with a purpose. There's different theories on whether to score every arrow you shoot or to not score. It really comes down to what is more beneficial to you in the long run. For me. I like to keep score and I document point of impacts on the target through an app called ArcherZUpshot. It has all the target faces and will save information. Show me groupings and trends and averages. Using this, and keeping track for of it all, allows me to see if I'm improving or when I make changes if they are good changes or not. 

Also, make sure each and every arrow you ever fire is done 100% how you would in a tournament. Don't just fling arrows to get a count of a certain amount. Focus on perfect form and perfect execution and trying to achieve that with every single arrow. Tuning or scoring. 

Practice doesn't make perfect. 

Perfect practice makes perfect. 

At some point you may run into a wall where you plateau on scoring. If that happens, then you may want to find a coach to help push you onto the next level. Good luck to you and enjoy shooting, that's the most important part.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

What RCR says. 

Also, join a league and start shooting with and against others. Start participating in as many local shoots as you can. Move around and do not stay close to home--you want to expose yourself to as many people and conditions as possible. Participate in some regional-level competitions. You will probably not win at first, but you will gain invaluable experience and learn of weaknesses in your routine. 

Finally, get a coach--a good coach can trim years off your archery learning.


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

RCR_III said:


> Just shooting a bunch won't be as helpful as shooting with a purpose. There's different theories on whether to score every arrow you shoot or to not score. It really comes down to what is more beneficial to you in the long run. For me. I like to keep score and I document point of impacts on the target through an app called ArcherZUpshot. It has all the target faces and will save information. Show me groupings and trends and averages. Using this, and keeping track for of it all, allows me to see if I'm improving or when I make changes if they are good changes or not.
> 
> Also, make sure each and every arrow you ever fire is done 100% how you would in a tournament. Don't just fling arrows to get a count of a certain amount. Focus on perfect form and perfect execution and trying to achieve that with every single arrow. Tuning or scoring.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shoutout, and GREAT advice. Never execute a shot when you know your setup is wrong. Perfect practice makes perfect.
Cheers!
Fern


----------

